# Pillsbury boy



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

Don't blame the messenger .. make sure your volume is waaaaaay Up..  Seig made me do it 
Dough Boy


----------



## Yari (Oct 3, 2002)

OK, your sig (To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, but to feel is to believe. ) has a whole meaning now!!!!!!!!!


/Yari


----------



## AvPKenpo (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks Seig, and Tess, that's funny.  I always wished growing up that he would do that on T.V.

Michael


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 3, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 15, 2002)

:roflmao:                        :roflmao:                        :roflmao:


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

:redeme:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 1, 2002)

Enough already with the gastro-intestinal humor...  :fart:


----------



## Seig (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> 
> *Enough already with the gastro-intestinal humor...  :fart:
> 
> *


Bah! It was and remains funny!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## thatoneguy (Nov 5, 2002)

hehe
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :lol:


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 28, 2002)

LOL:jediduel: :xwing:


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 28, 2002)

:xwing: :biggun:


----------

